# Baby needs a new pair of shoes and drums



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking for recommendations for brake shoes and drums. I am leaning towards Delco/Remy drums and pads at this time, but am not married to it. I don't mind changing the shoes often as long as I get the best stopping power. I have found that a softer material worked the best but didn't last s long on my GMC DUKW.
I would love to hear opinions on this issue and your experiences with different manufacturers.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

deanhickey said:


> Looking for recommendations for brake shoes and drums. I am leaning towards Delco/Remy drums and pads at this time, but am not married to it. I don't mind changing the shoes often as long as I get the best stopping power. I have found that a softer material worked the best but didn't last s long on my GMC DUKW.
> I would love to hear opinions on this issue and your experiences with different manufacturers.


Go with the soft shoes for the reasons mentioned. If you can, get drums that have the cooling fins cast in them rather than smooth drums. I saw these at a car show that a vendor had. He relined the drums with new steel liners. Never saw the finned drums, but he said they were on a number of cars.

Here are new aluminum drums for the rear: https://www.summitracing.com/parts/.../year/1968/make/pontiac/model/gto?prefilter=1

Looks like a set of AC Delco cast front drums with the cooling fins: https://www.summitracing.com/parts/.../year/1968/make/pontiac/model/gto?prefilter=1


So how many miles do you put on GMC DUKW on land in a year?

My brother's collection. Plus he restored & drives a 1942 Ford Jeep and has the 1941 1/2 ton military pick-up he has yet to restore. :thumbsup:


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> Go with the soft shoes for the reasons mentioned. If you can, get drums that have the cooling fins cast in them rather than smooth drums. I saw these at a car show that a vendor had. He relined the drums with new steel liners. Never saw the finned drums, but he said they were on a number of cars.
> 
> Here are new aluminum drums for the rear: https://www.summitracing.com/parts/.../year/1968/make/pontiac/model/gto?prefilter=1
> 
> ...


We used to put 4-5k a year per DUKW, I had a tour business in Dublin Ireland, sold it in 2006. We had to special order the brake shoes. The material we used was made for backhoes, almost like rubber but worked great when wet. we would get a season use per set. we would rebuild the brakes, U-joints, wheel bearings and diffs every year as the water and city driving took its toll. A total of 72 shoes per year minimum.


----------

